
#WITBragDay - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/witbragday-f0e79b2bb31b
======
CodeLikeAGirl
What is your #WITBragDay Post? Here is mine. "Over 100 million people have
used code I wrote. Me and 5 guys made sure @BlackBerry was secure in 2004. I
am on 20+ patents. #WITBragDay"

